# Best OVERDRIVE for brutal death metal tone?



## deathmetalmaster (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok guys. Here are the specs.

Ibanez RG seven with a duncan invader in the bridge.

Vader 2X15 cabinet.

Crate blue voodoo 150 watt. (just so you know, this thing sounds more akin to a triple rectifier than the 120 watt voodoo. its absolutely crushing loud)

Now...this amp has plenty of gain, however i dont want to run the gain cranked all the way up all the time because i dont want to burn the head out. My old blue voodoo was a hunk of junk when it came to using overdrives, but this thing sounds so pretty cranked up, i thought id give it a try. What are some good pedals to get super brutal death metal tone? let me know


----------



## Ishan (Apr 8, 2011)

It depends on what era of death metal you are referring to. In the old days they were using Proco Rat or Boss MT-2 with the gain all the way down and level up. Nowadays any TS9/808 clone is what's predominant.
I'd try a TS7 first, it's cheap and is the closest to a TS9 you will find. I use a Hardwire CM-2 myself, it got a good EQ and has 2 modes to choose from, sounds great.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 8, 2011)

Used ts9


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 8, 2011)

There are a huge number of ODs that could work well for you depending on your personal tastes. "Brutal death metal" isn't horribly descriptive these days. It's hard to go wrong with a TS-7. Start there, and then figure out what you'd like to be different about it, if anything.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Apr 8, 2011)

Blue Voodoo 150's are completely different beasts than the 120's, no doubt. I like the 150 and 300 alot!!!! Both are 3 channel and have a 6550 power section and sound so much better than the regular BV!!!! If u are wanting a good OD for death metal, u want a more aggressive OD pedal like the Maxon OD9. It's my fave OD pedal, it's more aggressive sounding than most others I've played, also doesn't cut out much low end. Run ur amp on the 3rd channel with the gain on about 4.5-5, EQ all at 6-7, presence at 5-6 and boost it with the OD set like this: gain-0, tone-6, level-8 and u should be set for death metal goodness!!!


----------



## blackrobedone (Apr 8, 2011)

I think the TS9 is kinda shitty. It colors the tone too much and gives you a cocked wah flavor. It all depends on what's in the chain too. But I can say, though I no longer use it, I had pretty good results using a MXR Distortion III as an overdrive. It sounds good as an OD, but works as a distortion too, so it keeps on giving where an OD will peter out - kinda like the difference between a micropenis breaching the sphincter and Rocco Siffredi piercing the colon. Ya feelin' me?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 8, 2011)

The tsp can give you tons and tons of gain. Just find a used one.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 8, 2011)

Why not post a link of the sound you'd like to achieve?


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 8, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Used ts9


 
ditto that


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 8, 2011)

If you have the $$$ the Maxon ROD881 is a badass too. Plus it has more tonal options its not a one trick pony. Then add an Emma Pisdiyauwot for over the top distortion.


----------



## TMM (Apr 8, 2011)

Disclaimer: this is all IMO, of course.

In this order of preference, I love:
1) Bodenhamer Leviathan or Hermida Mosferatu (equally - one is based on the other)
2) TC Nova Drive

I've seriously tried out at least 20-30 boost / OD / distortion pedals (this is all in the $100+ range, and does not include the many more in the < $100 range I've tried), aiming for an extreme metal hi-gain tone, and those 3 stand out as being significantly better than any others I've tried, particularly the first 2. When I'm looking for an OD / boost, I'm judging them on:

[body + pick attack + level of output + flexibility (and quality) of tone + clarity]

Yes, a TS9 / TS808 / TS7 / OD9 / GT-OD / MT2 / ZW44 / Distortion III / Fullbore / etc / etc / etc will get you in the right ballpark, and all capture some of those features, but none have all of them together in one unit the way the Leviathan or Mosferatu do.

The Nova Drive has all of it except the [level of output] aspect (doesn't have as much output gain on tap as the first 2), but it makes up for it by being incredibly flexible and MIDI controllable, with the ability to save banks upon banks of settings whilst still having an all analog signal path.

You may be happy with any of the other Ibanez / Maxon / Boss / etc pedals listed, but if you want the best of the best, check one of those 3 units out.

If you want to hear these 3 pedals, check out some of the threads I've posted w/ clips (search this site) or check out my YT channel 'themammonmachine'. I have clips that include all 3 pedals w/ various guitars & amps.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 8, 2011)

You guys are doing it ALL WRONG!!

Everyone knows that you can only get the true broootalz from the one and only...







It makes liquid metal by its highly advanced single channel technology.

You can forget your other amps and your girlfriend as this thing even gives you BLOWJOBS!


----------



## deathmetalmaster (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok. The maxon sounds like a good choice so far. I guess the tone I'm going for would be a bit like suffocation or nile. The boost is really needed to add some sustain and attack while topping off the distortion. It doesn't need much more gain. If I crank the gain up.all the way on the amp, it sounds bone crushing. I just don't wanna burn my amp out. So which maxon is going to be my best bet?


----------



## Thep (Apr 8, 2011)

Suffocation and Nile have really different guitar characteristics. 

Nile is super detuned guitars running super hot pickups straight into a JCM2000. No overdrive!

Classic Suffocation tone is Ampeg VH140, no overdrive either! I don't believe they are using any with their peaveys either. 

My advice is don't rely on overdrive to achieve the tone you're looking for, but rather to tighten and push a tone you already like.


----------



## deathmetalmaster (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok. I just told you thaat I like my tone dude. All I'm trying to do is push mydistortion a bit more with out having to crank up the gain all the way on my amp


----------



## Soubi7string (Apr 8, 2011)

you could just get one of these.




(that one sucks but you can atleast see the pedal)

(this one sounds better but you can't see jack shit)


or any of the little bastards, they're awesome.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 8, 2011)

deathmetalmaster said:


> Ok. I just told you thaat I like my tone dude. All I'm trying to do is push mydistortion a bit more with out having to crank up the gain all the way on my amp



How about this thing?


----------



## deathmetalmaster (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, the pickup booster looks pretty cool, but my pickups are already Duncan invaders. I feel like if I made them any hotter that I would just get a bunch of fizz lol. I might try of out though. What is so good about the Macon overdrives? I've heard a lot of people talk about them


----------



## groph (Apr 8, 2011)

If you want a really dirty kind of tone like Suffocation then honestly I'd try out a Metalzone.

I boosted my Randall RM100 with a stock Metalzone and the result was a super hairy, disgusting awesome death metal tone that had this certain obnoxious frequency that jumped right out but sounded completely crushing. Definitely not a tone that would work for anything else but my god it was brutal. I actually used a tiny bit of gain from the pedal, too. It was ludicrously gainy and dirty sounding.

I'm looking to get my Metalzone modded to make the EQ controls more usable. I find it adds quite a bit of extra noise too, so make sure you have a good suppressor.


----------



## deathmetalmaster (Apr 8, 2011)

And what is a good brand of suppressor? I used to have a boss ns2 and that thing barely did anything! Maybe the pedal o was using was just too noisy or something.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 8, 2011)

You have your gain all the way up?! I play a similar style, but my gain has never been above 1 o'clock even without a boost regardless of the amp. I'm running my FAS Modern gain at 11 o'clock with a clean boost in front of it. 

I'd recommend you try running similar settings. The CM-2 and TS7 are your best bets for lower end clean boosts. TMM gave you the best recommendations for the high end. There are only two Leviathans in existence to date though IIRC (I have one of them).


----------



## TMM (Apr 8, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> There are only two Leviathans in existence to date though IIRC (I have one of them).



... and as luck would have it, I'm actually currently in contact with the owner of the other to buy it back  Good timing for this thread.


----------



## jllozano (Apr 8, 2011)

Bloody murder like a couple of guys here are saying...or you could give the bb preamp MB a try  i happen to have one for sale in the classifieds


----------



## cyril v (Apr 8, 2011)

if anyone is interested, there is a Mosferatu fs on rig-talk. not my thread, just throwing it out there. $125.


----------



## groph (Apr 8, 2011)

deathmetalmaster said:


> And what is a good brand of suppressor? I used to have a boss ns2 and that thing barely did anything! Maybe the pedal o was using was just too noisy or something.



The ISP Decimator is probably the best one out there. I know the MXR Smart Gate is pretty good too.


----------



## deathmetalmaster (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok. done. i just bought an isp decimator and an AMT E1. i heard the demos of the e1 and it sounds badass. I think i oughta be able to get some fierce tone with this setup. any recommendations for a power supply or daisy chain?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 9, 2011)

I've heard bad things about the 1 spot... good things about the voodoo labs pedal power but that one is pricey 

I was gonna recommend the bbe green screamer or bad monkey for good priced boosts... but you chose a nice one already


----------



## deathmetalmaster (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks wookieslayer. I appreciate it. lets jsut hope this pedal rocks my socks off!


----------

